
The Tiny Town That Hates Elon Musk and His Space-X Launches - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-09/elon-musk-making-enemies-fast-in-town-hosting-space-x-launches
======
gadrfgaesgysd
Clearly humanity benefits much more from SpaceX than from the 26 local
residents. And yet it is their right to live there without restrictions and
control. Why was SpaceX allowed to introduce dangerous elements( rockets that
explode, chemicals ) to the vicinity of a residential area, especially since
the area was there first? It doesn't seem moral and I wonder how many laws
were broken( read: circumvented and bought ) in the process.

If I remember correctly, SpaceX lobbied for a law that would allow a temporary
closure of the Boca Chica beach, and got it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> And yet it is their right to live there without restrictions and control.

Your right to live somewhere is always at the pleasure of the government or
local taxing body of whatever country you reside in.

